# septiembre o setiembre (en Méjico)



## Profe Rosing

Hola:
¿Cuál es más común en español mejicano: setiembre o septiembre?
Gracias.


----------



## flljob

Siempre _se*p*tiembre_.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En español me*X*icano, septiembre, ¡y en _todos _los españoles!
Ayer empezó septiembre, mes de la Patria, que le decimos.


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> En español me*X*icano, septiembre, ¡y en _todos _los españoles!
> Ayer empezó septiembre, mes de la Patria, que le decimos.


No, en la Argentina y por allá dicen _setiembre; _que aunque suena pésimo en México también está acetado por la RAE.


----------



## la_machy

Se*p*tiembre *(¡mes* *patrio!)*.

Saludos


----------



## ruben_cg

Setiebre esta mal, pero en algunas zonas de españa la gente mayor lo dice al hablar.


----------



## mirx

ruben_cg said:


> Setiebre esta mal, pero en algunas zonas de españa la gente mayor lo dice al hablar.


 
Que no está mal, simplemente es una forma arcaica en algunos sitios pero muy popular y al día en otros.



> *setiembre**.*
> (Del lat. _september_).
> 
> *1. *m. *septiembre.*


 
Edito: Ya tratamos el tema aquí.

Por cierto, no sólo era en Argentina y el Río de la Plata. Al parecer _setiembre_ también es la forma más popular en Perú y bastante común en el mediodía español.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

mirx said:


> No, en la Argentina y por allá dicen _setiembre; _que aunque suena pésimo en México también está acetado por la RAE.


¡Uy! Será que así pronuncian.
¿Dóndes es _allá_?
¿Y por qué ese afán por *la *Argentina?


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Uy! Será que así pronuncian.
> ¿Dóndes es _allá_?
> ¿Y por qué ese afán por *la *Argentina?


 
*La* Argetina, con artículo porque así dicen ellos. Y allá, por esos países que están cercanos a Argentina o lo que ya aclaré en el post anterior, en el Río de la Plata.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Aclarado, gracias.
¿Será que el español tiende a suprimir algunas letras en algunas partes, como en el caso de *pt*, *st*, *tl*, *ps*, *bs*? Setiembre, posgraduado, Alético de Madrid (muchos comentaristas lo pronuncian así, ¿o no?), sicología, oscuro.
Seré purista, pero no me gusta.


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirx said:


> Que no está mal, simplemente es una forma arcáica en algunos sitios pero muy popular y al día en otros.
> 
> 
> 
> Edito: Ya tratamos el tema aquí.
> 
> Por cierto, no sólo era en Argentina y el Río de la Plata. Al parecer _setiembre_ también es la forma más popular en Perú y bastante común en el mediodía español.


¿No será que algunos intercalan un sonido heheante, y pronunciarían algo como “sehtiembre”? Porque a los argentinos les oigo mucho esa… no sé cómo llamarla aspiración o un heheo, bueno eso es lo que mis oídos perciben.


----------



## mirx

HUMBERT0 said:


> ¿No será que algunos intercalan un sonido heheante, y pronunciarían algo como “sehtiembre”? Porque a los argentinos les oigo mucho esa… no sé cómo llamarla aspiración o un heheo, bueno eso es lo que mis oídos perciben.


 
Quizá sea parte de eso, Humberto. El comentario que yo hice no fue ninguna percepción mía, que argentinos sólo he conocido como tres en toda mi vida y no recuerdo que hayan dicho nada del mes patrio. Lo que pasa es que me acordaba que uno de ellos dijo y defendió -como lo hacemos todos- que en su país así se decía. Si ves el link al hilo que dejé, podrás corroborarlo tú mismo.

Saludishos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

ruben_cg said:


> Setiebre esta mal


 


mirx said:


> Que no está mal, simplemente es una forma arcáica en algunos sitios pero muy popular y al día en otros.


 
Pero sí está mal, porque falta la "m"...


----------



## ManPaisa

En Costa Rica tambipén dicen y escriben setiembre/sétimo.  No tiene nada que ver con que se traguen la p;  simplemente así lo dicen y el DRAE lo acepta.


----------



## mirx

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Pero sí está mal, porque falta la "m"...


 
Esa es otra forma más arcaica todavía.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> En Costa Rica tambipén dicen y escriben setiembre/sétimo. No tiene nada que ver con que se traguen la p; simplemente así lo dicen y el DRAE lo acepta.


 También en Cuba y en Puerto Rico.


----------



## merquiades

Hace unos cuantos años abrí una cuenta bancaria en Madrid, el 20 de septiembre, y me extrañó muchísimo ver que el empleado escribiese setiembre y no septiembre... Creo que el uso sin p se está extendiendo... pero no me gusta para nada. Me parece mucho menos elegante.


----------



## belfont

En realidad en Argentina se utiliza bastante "setiembre", especialmente entre la gente de menor educación. Se acepto por la RAE en la decada del 60 y probablemente proviene (al menos acá) de la gran inmigración italiana que llego en la primera mitad del siglo 20, quienes no utilizan la "p" intermedia para el caso de Septimo, si no que pronumcian "setimo".

Atento a que el nombre del mes indica el séptimo mes, segun el calendario romano (en que el año empezaba en Marzo), lo correcto en español, seria Septiembre.

Quienes acudan a la Argentina, especialmente a Buenos Aires, encontraran suficientes italianismos como para escribir un tratado de 10 volumenes.


----------



## Gregory MD

Por acá también es *septiembre*, y ¡también es mes patrio! como señalan los cuates de más arriba. No obstante la gente mayor sule decir *setiembre*, y por lo menos a mis abuelos siempre les "corrigo", solamente porque me carga sin la *p*, aunque se que también es correcto.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

la_machy said:


> Se*p*tiembre *(¡mes* *patrio!)*.
> 
> Saludos


 


Gregory MD said:


> Por acá también es *septiembre*, y ¡también es mes patrio! como señalan los cuates de más arriba. No obstante la gente mayor sule decir *setiembre*, y por lo menos a mis abuelos siempre les "corrigo", solamente porque me carga sin la *p*, aunque se que también es correcto.


 
No me puedo quedar atrás. ¡En *Guatemala* (y Centroamérica) también es mes patrio!

Dicho sea de paso, casi no se oye sin "p" por acá.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Como ya dijeron, por acá es "septiembre", casi sin excepción.  Yo diría que lo de "setiembre" es sólo por el lado de la pronunciación, pero aún la persona que lo pronuncia así estoy seguro de que lo escribiría con "p".
Y si es mes patrio en casi todos lados, podríamos hacer una gran fiestoca, ¿no?
Los chilenos ponemos el vino.

_


----------



## Bashti

Pues me vais a perdonar. Según el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española, ambas cosas son correctas. Sin embargo, por aquí solemos escribir y pronunciar "septiembre".
No sé qué dirán las demás Academias.


----------



## Metzaka

Stevr said:


> Hola:
> ¿Cuál es más común en español mejicano: setiembre o septiembre?
> Gracias.


 

Septiembre.


----------



## la_machy

Bashti said:


> Pues me vais a perdonar. Según el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española, ambas cosas son correctas. Sin embargo, por aquí solemos escribir y pronunciar "septiembre".
> No sé qué dirán las demás Academias.


 
Septiembre es Se*p*tiembre...¡¡por lo menos donde vamos a tener fiesta!!
Total, invitamos a los de la RAE y después del vino chileno y un tequila mexicano, quién sabe si le quiten o le agreguen algunas letras a la palabra.


----------



## Bashti

la_machy said:


> Septiembre es Se*p*tiembre...¡¡por lo menos donde vamos a tener fiesta!!
> Total, invitamos a los de la RAE y después del vino chileno y un tequila mexicano, quién sabe si le quiten o le agreguen algunas letras a la palabra.




Para mí también es fiesta. Es mi santo. Pero fiesta o no, insisto en que en España es tan correcto lo uno como lo otro. Nosotros nos guiamos por el DRAE. Luego, naturalmente, está el uso común y ya les expliqué que yo lo que oigo a mi alrededor y lo que veo escrito es septiembre que, además, se escribe con minúscula. ¿Qué dicen las demás Academias? Es una curiosidad que tengo.


----------



## angel8386

Siempre tiene que ser septiembre, pero La RAE toma como valido los dos


----------



## Bashti

angel8386 said:


> Siempre tiene que ser septiembre, pero La RAE toma como valido los dos



Te agradecería mucho que me explicaras por qué SIEMPRE tiene que ser septiembre. Si lo buscas en el DRAE verás que hay dos entradas, una para septiembre y otra para setiembre. No imagino para qué va a incluir las dos modalidades el DRAE cuando SIEMPRE hay que escribirlo de una de las dos. Entonces, la otra sobra. Entiendo que la preferencia se incline hacia septiembre. Creo que es un caso similar a "hierba" y "yerba". En esta palabra casi no se aprecia la pronunciación y suele escribirse "hierba" pero yo también lo he visto escrito "yerba" y también aparecen las dos entradas en el DRAE. También "psiquiatra" y "siquiatra". E incluso "obscuro" y "oscuro", aunque obscuro queda un poco obsoleto, pero no incorrecto.


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

mirx said:


> No, en la Argentina y por allá dicen _setiembre; _que aunque suena pésimo en México también está acetado por la RAE.



No estoy de acuerdo. Yo creo que, más que nada, 'setiembre' se ve escrito en diarios y revistas (supongo que les viene bien para ahorrarse un poco de tinta, jaja). Pero en la pronunciación acá en Argentina, se decir con p: septiembre.



belfont said:


> En realidad en Argentina se utiliza bastante "setiembre", especialmente entre la gente de menor educación. Se acepto por la RAE en la decada del 60 y probablemente proviene (al menos acá) de la gran inmigración italiana que llego en la primera mitad del siglo 20, quienes no utilizan la "p" intermedia para el caso de Septimo, si no que pronumcian "setimo".



Es cierto que algunos pronuncian 'setiembre', pero los hablantes que así lo pronuncian también pronuncian 'arquiteto', 'espetacular', de manera que no es solo con 'setiembre' la cuestión. Por otro lado, creo que en el uso normal, lo más aceptado es 'septiembre'. Así siempre lo escuché a mi alrededor. Por supuesto puedo estar equivocado, pero esta es mi experiencia.

Y sí, a mí me suena mal 'setiembre', pero no lo pongo como argumento de nada. Simplemente digo que el uso acá se decanta más por 'septiembre' que por 'setiembre'. Si el uso mayoritario fuera 'setiembre' lo diría sin problemas, pero es que no es esa mi impresión.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Empuje taquiónico said:


> Por supuesto puedo estar equivocado, pero esta es mi experiencia.



Debe ser eso, y repito yo sólo recalqué lo que otros argentinos ya habían dicho, dale un vistazo al hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

mirx said:


> Debe ser eso, y repito yo sólo recalqué lo que otros argentinos ya habían dicho, dale un vistazo al hilo.
> 
> Saludos.



Claro, me parece que no me expresé bien. Cuando dije "no estoy de acuerdo" me refería a que no estoy de acuerdo con ese argentino que te dijo eso, no con vos. Disculpas.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, para evitar problemas decimos todos "septiembre", como en Chile, y listo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## mirx

Empuje taquiónico said:


> Disculpas.
> 
> Saludos


  Aceptadas


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, para evitar problemas decimos todos "septiembre", como en Chile, y listo.


Por mí, vale.


----------

